# Deep Relief Carved Mantle



## oregonburls (Apr 4, 2013)

I milled, dried and helped build this Mantle. It was a fun project but I am not a furniture builder. I like building my drums and cutting wood for you all!
Thanks for looking.

Oh! It is maple burl cluster log mantle.
[attachment=22361]
[attachment=22362]
[attachment=22363]
[attachment=22364]


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 5, 2013)

Very impressive. Who did the carving? Would like to see a closeup if you can. Thanks, Gary


----------



## Jason (Apr 5, 2013)

If that was on my wall,i would take it down and make turkey calls out of it HAHAHHAHAHAHA

Jason


----------



## oregonburls (Apr 5, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Very impressive. Who did the carving? Would like to see a closeup if you can. Thanks, Gary


I did the carving but I cheated:lolol:. I have a CNC:gigglesign:


----------



## Jason (Apr 5, 2013)

wow, i didn't even see the carving in the back. Well now i wouldn't make turkey calls out of it :)


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 6, 2013)

You have a CNC that can carve deer? I wish I lived closer, I'd love to see that thing run. Before I retired I worked in a machine shop and ran CNC machines occasionally. One was so old it still used the white paper tape with holes punched in it that you fed into the machine to load the program. Newer ones were solid state of course.
I'd like to see you do a thread on that machine. Us machine heads would love it! Gary


----------



## oregonburls (Apr 6, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> You have a CNC that can carve deer? I wish I lived closer, I'd love to see that thing run. Before I retired I worked in a machine shop and ran CNC machines occasionally. One was so old it still used the white paper tape with holes punched in it that you fed into the machine to load the program. Newer ones were solid state of course.
> I'd like to see you do a thread on that machine. Us machine heads would love it! Gary


I will do that. Thanks Gary
Greg


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 8, 2013)

Thats very cool.. Rick


----------

